# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kimbo Slice is a phoney!

## Money Boss Hustla

Kimbo is a wannabe. Did you see him land any punches in the first video? The whole eye out of the eye socket...fake! C'mon...you don't think people would be flipping out and calling 9-1-1 or getting him to a hospital ASAP.

Did you see any punches land in the second video!? Not one again. Hmmm...any fight I've seen I seen punches land.

I think Kimbo Slice is an internet sham. Nothing but marketing. He sucks. Let him go the likes of Tank, Cabbage, or Chuck Liddell. He would get killed...and he knows it. So he fights other losers in backyards and rec center basements. 

He's a loser guys. *Stop the hype*.

----------


## BDTR

Where can i see the Sean Gannon video for free?

----------


## Rob

why dont you take him on, if hes such a sham...maybe youll put him in his place  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Where can i see the Sean Gannon video for free?




First fight:
http://www.sublimedirectory.com/basement/media/kimbo.wmv

Second fight (vs Gannon):
http://www.notworksafe.com/videos/vi...nonvsKimbo.mov

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> why dont you take him on, if hes such a sham...maybe youll put him in his place


I'm not claiming to be a brawler. I'm not all over the internet promoting myself.

Maybe you and I should square up and I'll put you in your place.  :Big Grin:

----------


## imann

Yeah he MIGHT be tough, but against a gracie or shamrock or belford....he's gonna' get killed, any trained fighter would kill him.Fvck I fought K.O.T.S(amatuer sub-mission) for 3 years and for a couple of G's I would fight him, he looks sloppy and has horrible ring presence. And remember the porn mogul....I'm sure he could fix a couple of fights very easily.

----------


## Rob

> I'm not claiming to be a brawler. I'm not all over the internet promoting myself.
> 
> Maybe you and I should square up and I'll put you in your place.


He IS promoting himself but hey, atleast hes putting his money where his mouth is...i dont see whats wrong with that...maybe if he was all talk and sh*t. All he does is fight for a living, i would love to see someone say that to his face that hes a sham

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> He IS promoting himself but hey, atleast hes putting his money where his mouth is...i dont see whats wrong with that...maybe if he was all talk and sh*t. All he does is fight for a living, i would love to see someone say that to his face that hes a sham


Could he kick my ass...yes. But that's not the point. I'm not a fighter.

They are many people in this world who would say that to his face...and then kick his ass! Like the 3 I mentioned earlier!! Still doesn't make him tough to beat up 2 no names. The guy in the backyard couldn't swing...and the Boston cop was slow. Let's see him go a real fighter.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Kimbo's definetly got skills, both those guys are tough mofos

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> i was one of the lucky few who got to be present at the event, so i had a better view than most.
> 
> BDTR, too bad you were out of circulation at the time, if you check your PMs you'll find an invite to the kimbo/gannon fight, b4 anyone else had even heard of it.


Who's that guy with the dreads and overcoat!?

----------


## BigRandy

i agree. i never understood why ppl were all over kimbos nuts. yeah he probably could kick my ass but hes nothing special

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Kimbo's definetly got skills


Compared to who!? Me? Yes. Tank? No. Cabbage? No. Liddell? No. Belfor? No. A backyard fighter? Maybe.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> i agree. i never understood why ppl were all over kimbos nuts. yeah he probably could kick my ass but hes nothing special


EXACTLY!

----------


## Rob

YEs, but he isn a pro himself, hes an underground fighter...he never claimed to br a pro... im sure if he would train and learn all the da*mn moves he could be a pretty good fighter and destroy alot fo people. The mofo is tough

----------


## Rob

d*mnit my spelling sucks lol

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> YEs, but he isn a pro himself, hes an underground fighter...he never claimed to br a pro... im sure if he would train and learn all the da*mn moves he could be a pretty good fighter and destroy alot fo people. The mofo is tough


Once again...tough against who!? It is subjective. Who are these guys he's fighting!? I could walk onto a highschool and kick 15 guys asses...does that make me tough too? To them yes...to others no.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I will admit KS has the moves of a seasoned boxer...impressive. The argument is still subjective though.

----------


## imann

I swear, there are just certain ppl on this board who jump on someone's d*ck and ride it like a free carnival ride......grow up and realize that he will never even compare to the fighters listed above or anyone at that level.

----------


## Rob

By the looks of the first video...when he lets the guy give him 2 free shots to the face and it dosent even phase him...tough enough

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> By the looks of the first video...when he lets the guy give him 2 free shots to the face and it dosent even phase him...tough enough


The punches hit him in the chest and trap!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## THA GONZ

People train and learn how to fight for a REASON. I would hope that any well trained fighter could kick the sh*t out of some tough street fighter. If they couldn't they are waisting their time and money!! 
Obviously some one who traines MMA will kill even a skilled boxer in a NHB or UFC match. 
The fact that guys like,liddell,belfor,ect. might kick the **** out of him doesn't mean he's not tough. they are obviously more skilled then him. If they couldn't it would be pretty sad that all those years of training were for nothing. 
Like it or not he's a tough dude, he's far from invincible, but could probably take out just about any untrained street fighter out there.

Just my .02, I never even heard of kimbo before he fought Gannon, but they are both very tough guys!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> obviously a good submission MMA fighter will beat a good striker. thats why kimbo doesn't fight MMA. he is a very good stand up striker, and would only take a fight with an MMA fighter if groundwork and kicks were banned. however, he didn't realize that no ground work didn't mean gannon couldn't do standing submissions (the guillotine) and no kicks didn't mean no knees


I still think there are others would beat him in that format. The three named earlier for instance.

----------


## THA GONZ

do you think liddell, belfor,shamrock or any of the UFC's elite would be as tough or feared if they were untrained, I doubt it!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Like it or not he's a tough dude, he's far from invincible, but could probably take out just about any untrained street fighter out there.


Agreed. However I wouldn't say take out...versus take on.

----------


## THA GONZ

> Agreed. However I wouldn't say take out...versus take on.


Agreed

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Found this.

Kimbo Slice: Miami Street Fighting Legend

Kimbo, cousin of boxer Emmanuel Augustus, is a badass Miami enforcer who fights for purses of 3-5 gs on a regular basis. He'll put up his money up against yours to find out who is superior. He doesn't care if it's at your place of work or in your own backyard. If you're willing to put up the dough, he'll fight you for it. In the clip below he attempts to earn more green by going heads up against another stocky brawler named Byrd. 

www.sublimedirectory.com/basem...media/kimbo.wmv

For those of you who don't know the full story behind that video, here goes. 

Kimbo Slice (amazingly that's his last name) is an ex-con who did ten years of hard time but was finally released about 10 months ago. He fights in underground boxing matches from time to time winning purses that range from 3-10 thousand gs. This year alone, he's 9-1. His lone loss was suffered when his opponent used mace. Kimbo acknowledges the loss because he says, "I shoulda kicked his ass much faster and knocked the bitch out cold. And before the fight we said no weapons, but didn't say no mace." 

Backed by the owner of a popular Miami based porn website, Kimbo earned his first 10 thousand dollar purse when he knocked out that same opponent in a rematch. The bout took but a mere 10 seconds. Not taking any chances, Kimbo pounced on his opponent 5 times after he was out cold.

Kimbo is well aware that underground fighting is illegal but he cannot help it. He can't earn a decent living through legit means because of his prison track record. If you were a big bad ass in his situation and someone came up to you and said, "I know someone who will fight you for 10 grand heads up", you might consider it also. 

Kimbo is now considering turning pro through the advice of his cousin, Emmanuel Augustus, and local boxing trainers in Miami. Once he turns pro, he will leave his underground fighting days behind. As he contemplates the countless possibilities, Kimbo will continue to fight in underground battles to provide for himself and his disabled mother. As Kimbo so eloquently put it, "That's how a nigga eat."


If you know any non-pro who is willing to wager 5-10 gs to go up against Kimbo in a boxing rules street fight, email his manager at [email protected]

----------


## THA GONZ

I think kimbo vs tyson in a bare fist fight would be pretty good

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> you're probably right about that, those are some excellent strikers. i couldn't figure out the kimbo fascination myself, he's a really tough guy, but there are tougher guys not getting the same recognition.


EXACTLY!!!! Who cares about this hometown hero.

----------


## THA GONZ

I train at A.M.A.C in Belmont and @ South Shore P.A.L in Quincy on Fridays. I only Box, no MMA.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

What is the truth?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

7/23/2004 

Interview with Kimbo Slice: Miami Street Fighting Legend 

By A.I. 


1. Kimbo are you a boxing fan? If so, who are your favorite fighters now and of all-time? 

Yes, Im a boxing fan. I watch it from time to time. My all-time favorites are Joe Frazier and Mike Tyson. 

2. You are a big guy, exactly how tall are you and how much do you weigh? 

Im roughly 63, 240 pounds. 

3. Have you ever lost a fight underground? What is your record if you know? 

Ive lost my share in the pen. I dont keep track but Ive won much more than Ive lost. Since I was released almost one year ago, Ive gone 9-1. My only loss was to a punk that brought mace to the dance. I was kicking his ass and he used the mace as I went in for the kill. I accept the loss. Im a man. Before the fight we said no weapons but we didnt say no mace. He regretted doing that. I knocked him out within ten seconds in our rematch and pounded on him five more times for insurance. He lost all his front teeth but were good friends now. Its about respect. 


4. What tools do you posess and what tools are you working on that you think will make you a professional threat? 

Ive got a powerful left hook and a lot of intensity. The intensity comes from the anger within. The establishment took ten years of my life and now Im gonna take it back. 

5. Are you in training right now to polish your boxing skills and if so how is that going? 

I recently started training at a local gym here in Miami. Im working on my conditioning and defense. I feel I done created a great offense from my days in the pen. That was Education 101. 

6. Can you make noise in the heavyweight division? How long will it take? 

Thats what my trainers think. They say the division is open and I might as well take a crack at it. Well see what happens. Ill probably only need about ten pro fights before Im ready to knock all them fools out. 

7. Can you tell us about your time spent incarcerated and if that would pose a problem getting you licensed in any state professionally? 

I was incarcerated for some bulls*** I didnt do. Lets leave it at that. I hope my past dont come back to haunt me. This nigga gotta keep eatin. 

8. Alot of people who will watch the tape of one of your fights will say you are an ultimate fighter not a boxer and that your a freak show not worth our time, what would you like to say to them? 

I am a freak and thats why people should pay to see me. I dont box and do that pansy boy s***. I like to run this like Iron Mike. 


9. Are there any plans for you to fight professionaly against a specific opponent any time soon? 

Were working on getting me licensed here in Miami. I might turn pro within a few months. 

10. Do you want to be a champion or a freak puncher just to make some money? How commited are you to becoming a complete boxer? 

Im 32 years old dawg. I gots to make the dough to support myself and my disabled moms. God bless her soul. I live to bleed for that woman. I want to go as far as my power will take me. 


11. How long will it take you after turning pro to become a good slugger-boxer and become a championship level fighter? 

I have a lot of respect for the game. I know many of these fighters have been putting in their work for years. But they aint never been in the pen as long as I have. I have skills you cant learn on the outside. I feel Ill be ready for anyone within ten fights. 

12. What would you like to say to our readers and hopefully your future fans? 

Id like to thank everyone who has sent me emails. If you liked what you saw in that short clip, come out and support me when I turn pro. Im ready to run this. Im out. 

Id like to thank Marcos Rivera for setting up this interview

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Howard Cosell!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BDTR

Yeah, i just fnin got your invite to the fight. That would have been amazing to see. I appreciate it.




> i was one of the lucky few who got to be present at the event, so i had a better view than most.
> 
> BDTR, too bad you were out of circulation at the time, if you check your PMs you'll find an invite to the kimbo/gannon fight, b4 anyone else had even heard of it.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

That's flippin' BS.

The dread in the trenchcoat interfere's when his homeboy is losing and then pushes everyone back when he gets a few punches in. That just makes me upset.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> do you think liddell, belfor,shamrock or any of the UFC's elite would be as tough or feared if they were untrained, I doubt it!


Tank is a street brawler and he'd beat the crap out of Kimbo .

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> I think kimbo vs tyson in a bare fist fight would be pretty good


Tyson would eat his ears , knock him out , molest him then eat kimbo and his children ( presuming he has some ) in the name of Allah because tyson is , as he puts it " da greatest fighter god ever put on dis urf "

----------


## Odin

> detailed analysis of fight. 
> 
> 
> (only groundfighting and kicks are banned), 
> 
> .



Well If groundfighting and kicks are banned than its not Fighting it's boxing? With stupid rules like this it mean nothing. Kimo looks slower than hell, I bet their are several people on this board that could beat his ass if everthing went.

----------


## groverman1

Kimbo would get killed by MMA guys @ his weight. Hell he gasses in the Gannon fight and his home boyz jumped in when he got caught in the guillotine.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Kimbo would get killed by MMA guys @ his weight.


Absolutely he would. He would get tuned!! However to Kimbo's defense he's not trained in MMA. It's not comparing apples to apples.

----------


## IronFreakX

> Could he kick my ass...yes. But that's not the point. I'm not a fighter.
> 
> They are many people in this world who would say that to his face...and then kick his ass! Like the 3 I mentioned earlier!! Still doesn't make him tough to beat up 2 no names. The guy in the backyard couldn't swing...and the Boston cop was slow. Let's see him go a real fighter.


there some1 stronger than every1 so the guy that beats kimbo would get beatenby some other guy and so on but i agree with ya just another story to make kids eat their veggies

----------


## ArkansasAlex

I have just got the chance to see the first fight, against the dude named "byrd" or whatever, but in THAT FIGHT. kimbo didnt look that great to me, I mean yeah, he is an almost solid 240lb 6+ tall fighter, which makes him dangerous. But I know a lot of people that are his size or maybe even smaller, that have more striking power then it appeared he has. Now like I said, I havent seen both video's, nor gotten hit by kimbo, so I could be very very wrong.

Peace
Alex

PS: if anyone knows where I can see the gannon fight please pm me, I cant get that link at the beginning of this thread to work.

----------


## bitta

bump for the link

----------


## PYGOD

> Kimbo is a wannabe. Did you see him land any punches in the first video? The whole eye out of the eye socket...fake! C'mon...you don't think people would be flipping out and calling 9-1-1 or getting him to a hospital ASAP.
> 
> Did you see any punches land in the second video!? Not one again. Hmmm...any fight I've seen I seen punches land.
> 
> I think Kimbo Slice is an internet sham. Nothing but marketing. He sucks. Let him go the likes of Tank, Cabbage, or Chuck Liddell. He would get killed...and he knows it. So he fights other losers in backyards and rec center basements. 
> 
> He's a loser guys. *Stop the hype*.


Kimbo Slice is a really good street fighter, indeed, at this time he wouldn't stand a chance in the octogone. One of his foe, the Boston cop Sean Cannon tried the MMA and was annihilated under two minutes. So, there is a big difference between a good pro fighter and a good streetfighter. Pro fighters are on another level. MMA fighters trains 8 hours per day, 6 days a week. And a good streetfighter is a tough son of a gun, yes, but the most of their training is at the local bar, boozing, drugging, and pick up fights for nothing.

So, the pro MMA fighters are way too much superior to any untrained streetfighter on earth!

http://www.trafford.com/06-0397

----------


## 1819

> Kimbo Slice is a really good street fighter, indeed, at this time he wouldn't stand a chance in the octogone. One of his foe, the Boston cop Sean Cannon tried the MMA and was annihilated under two minutes. So, there is a big difference between a good pro fighter and a good streetfighter. Pro fighters are on another level. MMA fighters trains 8 hours per day, 6 days a week. And a good streetfighter is a tough son of a gun, yes, but the most of their training is at the local bar, boozing, drugging, and pick up fights for nothing.
> 
> So, the pro MMA fighters are way too much superior to any untrained streetfighter on earth!
> 
> http://www.trafford.com/06-0397


kimbo probably died of old age by now...this thread is 2 years old. :LOL:

----------


## suzuki99

hes definatly something special hes a really good untrained fighter. stop trying to compare him to a mma fighter this guy is a street fighter

----------


## napoleon

Man re-watch the videos.

Kimbo is tough. Are there other tough cats? YES.

But in the backyard or the parking lot, he's decent.

----------


## New Orleans

Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.

----------


## zimmy

> Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.



lol make them stand up like "men"...  :0piss:  We are all welcome to our own opinions here...but you should really try some of those "bitch" styles before you insult them. 

p.s. In the gannon fight (a shitty ufc fighter) they stood up like "men" and it was kimbo who started trying to tackle him. And he still lost.

----------


## simm

Even chuck liddell walks around at 220+ lbs and i bet he could beat kimbo in a street fight...Kimbo slice of cake is well over rated imo..

----------


## sonar1234

Well the fight he had sort of the backward brawl with the other huge black guy, the guy punched him in the mouth couple of times, Kimbo wasnt even stunned?

I guess that for a real test he should get an MMA tryout in UFC or Pride, Pride love big guys with no talent, Giant Silva and Bob Sapp.

----------


## Phreak101

> Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.


Stupidest...post...ever...

----------


## zimmy

> Well the fight he had sort of the backward brawl with the other huge black guy, the guy punched him in the mouth couple of times, Kimbo wasnt even stunned?
> 
> I guess that for a real test he should get an MMA tryout in UFC or Pride, Pride love big guys with no talent, Giant Silva and Bob Sapp.



Yah, but they were un refined punches... i'd take the punch of an untrained person anyday over a shot from a boxer :|

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Yah, but they were un refined punches... i'd take the punch of an untrained person anyday over a shot from a boxer :|


Agreed. Watch the punches. It is clear the guy is quite scared and when he gets his "free shots" he does not make use of them. A good straight to the chin would have sorted Kimbo out. He is an OK street fighter. I would like to see him fight someone half decent instead of three idiots, one who lost because his hair was in the way.

----------


## curious1234567

what i don't understand is the reference to a good street fighter. Im 24 and have only been in on fight since i was 14, but it was a street fight. And in that fight there was no rules...the way i think of a street fight is two guys show up and two guys fight. The winner is then declared by knocking him out or making the other not want to go on. If rules are in play then it is no longer a street fight...I'm no where near someone to challenge kimbo, but as long as no weapons are used it should be allowed. I saw kimbo hits REALLY hard, but by making gannon stand up and go toe to toe it's more of a boxing match...so why not say he is a good boxer? who hits extremely hard

----------


## Standard01

> Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.


Holy sh*t, how did you learn to read and write? Kimbo is a dime a dozen, Chuck is one in 100 million.

----------


## Shang III

anybody know where I can get a KIMBO T-shirt?

----------


## Tony Bologna

Gas station on MLK street in any city...

----------


## Shang III

> Gas station on MLK street in any city...


THANKS BRO! I on my way right now, should I bring a gun? :LOL:

----------


## beirut

I read most of the posts....got pretty bored near the end... (Short attention span I guess)

But heres some facts :

1. Kimbo can punch like a TANK. Period. Those MASSIVE knots on some of his opponents big ass mellon heads arent fake...Period. If any of you have ever truly fought anyone in the street, you would know hes got punching power.

2. Does he Gas? hell ya. Hes just like tank, except has more head movement. He fights above the level of a backyard street fighter and keeps track of the target when he swings unlike all his opponents who look away... Meaning ya..hes fighting a bunch of noobs. Plus dont forget he hasnt really had to go more than one round, except the Gannon fight...and look who's head was mangled and deformed after the fight...Gannon. As for Kimbo he was just plain gas'ed.

3. <<<Dont forget this is Bareknuckles. Beginning of UFC was same and oh boy...you see GIANTS getting ridgehanded for a knockout... totally different world with gloves. Does Chuck and the rest of the heavy hitters have a better chance gloveless? hell ya...they are trained pro's with cash. Lots of it now. They have incredible trainers. Hell Tank Abbot never trained for shit...they would drag his ass out of a bar 1 or 2 weeks before a fight and say hey, rdy? he would be like :Hell ya...**** it. Hung ova and all. Tank has incredible knock out power, so does KS. Once again though, lack of training and bad cardio spells DEFEAT unless first round knockout comes into play.

4. The thread started as Kimbo Slice a phoney? lol. Priceless. The blood must be fake, the knots on the head must surely be fake, and a guy who pretty much lives on the street fighting must surely be a fake and really live in a big fat mansion eating lobster and cavi...oh ya...hes a fake. LOL once again Priceless .... Kimbo is a real veteran of the street fighting game of bare knuckles and yes his opponents are 300 pound noobs...but bottomline : Its the streets...hes good at what he does. He can take a hit (as seen in his first fight, and YES he got nailed a good one...didnt phase him...and know that guy WASNT small who hit him..and no they both werent on his chest...lol), and we all know from the knots on those big ass 300 pounders he can certainly punch. 

So intead of tearing up the boards bashing a guy for wanting a little attention for the only thing he knows how to do well...Street fighting you should all either encourage him to go pro. (Which btw hes fighting Mercer think June 23? might have date wrong..who knows) or just shut the #$% %^ .....

I'll pay $100 bucks to anyone who wants to take a punch from that beast....straight up. Will u survive? most likely, will it leave a mark? Hell ya. lol 

For the guy/guys who called him a wannabe ? please.... he never claimed to be anything but a street fighter. He follows the rules they put forth. Follwos them, gets paid. How bout you all? 9 to 5 job? talking about fighting ? wishing you could fight your way out of a paper bag? lol You all who flame are the ones living a fantasy wannabe life... Not him.

----------


## pepperoni

its kind of sad that you took the time to write such a long post, trying to make good arguments, and then used it on a thread that is horribly old and nobody cares about.

----------


## BG

> its kind of sad that you took the time to write such a long post, trying to make good arguments, and then used it on a thread that is horribly old and nobody cares about.


 :LOL:

----------


## zimmy

sob... let the kimbo slice bs DIE. No one cares about some backyard brawl bs here.

----------


## Quil

Nice bump...

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

wow i havent seen this thread in years! yea kimbo is no champion but its fun to watch him beat giant retards skulls in... and i think high caliber fighters wouldnt consider fighting him becuase it would in no way better their careers. JMO

----------


## sonar1234

If he was any good i would have had a UFC tryout by now or would be in smaller promo like King of the Cage.

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

> Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.



Haha wow....r u serious??

----------


## 2gunzup11

kimbo got hands. everyone in this thread thats hatin on him would get murf'd out in a fight with him. kimbo is a beast.

----------


## musclemd

Thanks for the interview.
Looked real to me

----------


## udrgrd champ

kimbo is a bad ass for coming up on the streets and haveing a couple fights in the mma hes not no fake so shut ya ****in mouths

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> kimbo is a bad ass for coming up on the streets and haveing a couple fights in the mma hes not no fake so shut ya ****in mouths


People get straight here, its all be done before and all had the same outcome! anyone who has followed MMA before it became known as MMA will know this is no new thing to "MMA" Kimbo is a loser that is destined to lose.

----------


## Synyster

see no man in his right mind would face mike tyson outside the ring!!! are you kidding me!!!!????

----------


## Lexed

why oh why bump such a old thread  :Cry:

----------


## Gettin Big

guess all the people who said tank would kill kimbo underestimated kimbo he knocked the sh*t out of tank haha, heres a point to think about, do you think Bas Ruten would waste his time on just anyone? He's personally training Kimbo now, obviousely he sees potential in Kimbo, watch out in the next year or so....Ruten dont train no wanna be losers, he's gonna make a good fighter out of kimbo

----------


## zimmy

did you really go dig up this old a$$ thread cus he beat up an old out of shape fighter? WOW... he got tank WOO HOOO

I put kimbo a notch bellow brock lessner... they both would have been great if they started through the right channels, picking up the right skills to get to the UFC...but now that they went straigh there...they won't be able to be as dominant as they could have been.

----------


## Big

> kimbo is a bad ass for coming up on the streets and haveing a couple fights in the mma hes not no fake so shut ya ****in mouths


Nice first post, and bumping an old antique thread in the process. Well crafted.

----------


## test_cyp

There must be only one reason that Kimbo is such a beast. He must be using Muscle-tech products. Grow Amazing MMA skills in just 4 weeks using Cell-tech..that's definately the answer to his dominance.

----------


## rodgerj

For those that haven't seen, this is Kimbo vs Sean Gannon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx9WPWJLodE

----------


## 100m champ

Kimbo is an entertainmet star.. n boy he can PUNCH!

----------


## 100m champ

> For those that haven't seen, this is Kimbo vs Sean Gannon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx9WPWJLodE


All good fighters have there loses

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> There must be only one reason that Kimbo is such a beast. He must be using Muscle-tech products. Grow Amazing MMA skills in just 4 weeks using Cell-tech..that's definately the answer to his dominance.


He is on the new Anabolic Halo, gain up to 10 years of BJJ in 2 weeks!!!!

----------


## abombing

> Compared to who!? Me? Yes. Tank? No. Cabbage? No. Liddell? No. Belfor? No. A backyard fighter? Maybe.


Tank knocked out Cabbage smart guy.

----------


## sphincter

> guess all the people who said tank would kill kimbo underestimated kimbo he knocked the sh*t out of tank haha, heres a point to think about, do you think Bas Ruten would waste his time on just anyone? He's personally training Kimbo now, obviousely he sees potential in Kimbo, watch out in the next year or so....Ruten dont train no wanna be losers, he's gonna make a good fighter out of kimbo


or maybe.. just MAAAYBEE; Bas is a good enough business man to see someone who has some Panache and is in the public eye enough to make some moolah and Bas is not concerned for the guy if he gets destroyed by people with skills. Bas is in it for the money and doubtfully cares one way or the other if Kimbo is honestly capable of being a decent fighter.

----------


## sphincter

> Yeah Shamrock and Lidell will beat him because they kick and use submission holds like B*tches. If you make them fist fight they could not stand toe to toe with Kimbo. They would get knocked out. They train, Kimbo in a natural fighter. He will swallow one of Lidell punches and knock his a** out. Make the majority of those UFC fighters stand up and fight like men and they will get killed. All they want to do is hold and wrestle and try to get a submission hold. Make them stand up and fight with there hands like men.


says the guy who likely has never trained in his life and gets pissed off when he gets put in his place by a 150lb dude who knows a little BJJ or similar art form..

----------


## Gettin Big

> or maybe.. just MAAAYBEE; Bas is a good enough business man to see someone who has some Panache and is in the public eye enough to make some moolah and Bas is not concerned for the guy if he gets destroyed by people with skills. Bas is in it for the money and doubtfully cares one way or the other if Kimbo is honestly capable of being a decent fighter.


hmmm glad u know him so well, i know that Bas is probably broke and needs the money, this isn't boxing, Bas would have his pick over tons of fighters that he can make money on, he knows he'll make money on kimbo because he knows he can make him into a decent fighter, the guy has no quit to him and once he fine tunes his skills he's not gonna be a pushover, i actually was impresseed by his boxing he had great head movement and his punches were hard and accurate, he'll have a few more warm up fights and i think he'll only improve

----------


## Synyster

man yall stop dissin Kimbo and Tank. Tank has my respect fopr simply being locked inside of a cage with another human being. and Kimbo is a rising star.....ONLY if he gets with the right camp. id think he'd be a monster if he goes to train with the Miletich or Gracie camps.

----------


## BITTAPART2

> man yall stop dissin Kimbo and Tank. Tank has my respect fopr simply being locked inside of a cage with another human being. and Kimbo is a rising star.....ONLY if he gets with the right camp. id think he'd be a monster if he goes to train with the Miletich or Gracie camps.


uh hed be a ***** if he trained with the gracie camp...sorry Bjj nuthuggers but i just cant see Kimbo becoming a monster with some BJJ, IMO he should train some olympic style wrestling and submission defense hed be a friggin killer. His stand up is very good, I am a trained boxer with over 15 years of training, his punches are clean and str8 his accuracy is excellent and hes got power on em.

----------


## Synyster

LMAO!!! that funny BITTAPART!!! yeah its very funny to see big dudes do roll around on the ground trying to get a choke hold or arm bar.

----------


## BITTAPART2

it is isnt it, I just had a mental picture of kimbo getting caught in a beardlock

----------


## Synyster

LOL!!!! yeah his beard is ridiculous!! he's gotta be breakin regs with that shit! much props to him but he looks like the damn wolf man.

----------


## BITTAPART2

gives new meaning to matta lion!! homeboys got a main

----------


## number twelve

lolol

----------


## suzuki99

ive been saying this for awhile. sooo many people on here are so sad that this guy probably didnt take any steroids , doesnt count how many carrots he eats and how many grams of protein he eats every day and wasnt really trained untill recently, but he will completly wipe the floor with you. you all hatin on this guy cause hes actually tough. yeah hes a bad as motherfer. education and steroids will never make you tough

----------


## Synyster

ummmmm ok. well kimbo is a bad mamma jamma. i just think he would kick more asses if he got with the Rampage camp or Miletich camp.

----------


## zimmy

> ive been saying this for awhile. sooo many people on here are so sad that this guy probably didnt take any steroids, doesnt count how many carrots he eats and how many grams of protein he eats every day and wasnt really trained untill recently, but he will completly wipe the floor with you. you all hatin on this guy cause hes actually tough. yeah hes a bad as motherfer. education and steroids will never make you tough


are you serious...i swear these people come out of the word work with trash like this. Have you actually read any threads in this section... this section has ALMOST NOTHING TO DO WITH STERIODS . It's about fighting and training. I don't think anybody actually gives a shit if he's cut or tiny.

 :Rant:

----------


## thetank

i didnt read this whole thread cause im on my way out, but i think kimbo is the ****in man. hes huge, in killer shape, has natural skill and knocks people the **** out. kimbo absolutely dominated tank abbott, sooo, so bad. not that tank is a great anymore his time has clearly came and past, but i think kimbo has potential to be a serious competitor, and i gaurentee hes got some big names a little nervous about possibly going against him...especially with how much they would have to lose having a notorious street brawler knock thier ass out. im ****in pumped to see him fight again.

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

kimbo's a beast

----------


## vango

> Kimbo is a wannabe. Did you see him land any punches in the first video? The whole eye out of the eye socket...fake! C'mon...you don't think people would be flipping out and calling 9-1-1 or getting him to a hospital ASAP.
> 
> Did you see any punches land in the second video!? Not one again. Hmmm...any fight I've seen I seen punches land.
> 
> I think Kimbo Slice is an internet sham. Nothing but marketing. He sucks. Let him go the likes of Tank, Cabbage, or Chuck Liddell. He would get killed...and he knows it. So he fights other losers in backyards and rec center basements. 
> 
> He's a loser guys. *Stop the hype*.


Talk about having to eat your words. Ouch.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Kimbo...?  :What?:

----------


## tjpatrick1987

This thread is pretty kool it goes back 4 years of kimbo trash talk....Kimbo is now being trained and even said he could never do street fights again cause it wouldnt be fair......Kimbo is tough and messed up an old man (tank abbot)... He deffinently has potential to be the best but its still a long road to the top... maybe in a year you might see him fighting some more mainstream fighters....i give him a chance against anyone now that he's training..he's gunna have to fight some big names to get any respect and he deffinently aint invincible.....I aint seen enough professional fights outa him yet....most fighters always start of thier carreers with a couple wins...

----------


## bruteman

anyone knows who he's fighting next?

----------


## suzuki99

i wish he would come on this board and beat the piss out of all these juiced up geeks who probably started training because they are SOFT and feel safe talking trash from their keyboard

----------


## zartan

kimbo slice is actually bob sapp disguised with a beard. Butterbean vs Kimbo would be amusing. But seriously, when kimbo submits someone then I will be impressed, until then hes just another big dude.

----------


## suzuki99

he guillotined Mercer in the first round. consider urself impressed

----------


## Synyster

got damn!!! why everybody hatin on that brotha! ill say it like this, if someone isnt willing to say that shyt in Kimbo's face then just shut the fucc up. theres no need to step down on the man.

----------


## zartan

Not hatin, just saying we've seen this before... rich franklin for instance. Everyone gets all hyped up before a guy is even tested and it dont make no sense. Yes I like Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson, hes funny and hes got a beard and a little pony tail and hes a beast, but no need to squirt buttmud in yer huggies over the guy..

Mercer v Kimbo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UcmIQ4xLrY

----------


## lotaquestions

kimbo is athletic, powerful, and strong. the only thing missing is technique. i dont think that he deserves to be a contender any where or on any major card,YET. but if he continues to train and progress i see him being a threat one day but for right now he is just another athlete with undeveloped potential, which we have seen before

----------


## zartan

> kimbo is athletic, powerful, and strong. the only thing missing is technique. i dont think that he deserves to be a contender any where or on any major card,YET. but if he continues to train and progress i see him being a threat one day but for right now he is just another athlete with undeveloped potential, which we have seen before


Exactly... You could throw him in there with any of the Big Mashers and it would make a good fight, but he's not any sort of 'phenom' like Fedor.

----------

